# A Vizsla's loyalty



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/loyal-dog-mourns-lays-at-casket-of.html

I heard about this on the radio today. 

About a Navy Seal coming home to be buried and his dog being next to him during the service. 

If you have a Vizsla, you have a dog that will give it's all for you. I have never had a breed I have felt this feeling of complete loyality with.

A dog's loyality is an amazing thing. Makes you believe there must be a God that would make such a wonderful animal.

Post-script (Thanks Macaroni)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/loyal-dog-may-take-part-in-iowa-tribute.html[/color]

redbirddog


----------



## Mischa

very sad, but amazing at the same time.


----------



## mswhipple

Very touching, and also heartbreaking. Dogs are very pure spirits.


----------



## dculv11

I saw this the other day. How sad.. but touching. Dogs are incredible animals.


----------



## redrover

Saw this yesterday. Sat at my desk sniffling for awhile. Had to watch a video of a cat attacking apples to make myself feel better.

It's amazing to me the sheer amount of unconditional love a dog can have for it's owner. It's impossible to quantify love, but even more impossible to quantify a dog's love.


----------



## charlie2011

Very touching story...BTW: A link to the "cat attacking apples" could definitely cheer me up


----------



## redrover

charlie2011 said:


> BTW: A link to the "cat attacking apples" could definitely cheer me up


I think it's the soundtrack that really sells it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-1F-CokXNU


----------



## charlie2011

Perfect video for a Friday afternoon in the office!!!!


----------



## Macaroni

Hawkeye has become a real hit....famous boy!

http://espn.go.com/college-football...eal-loyal-dog-play-role-iowa-hawkeyes-tribute


----------



## Mischa

If you're a sucker for sweet/sad movies with dogs, I recommend checking out "Hachiko". 
-Janice


----------



## redbirddog

> If you're a sucker for sweet/sad movies with dogs, I recommend checking out "Hachiko".
> -Janice


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1028532/

Storyline
In Bedridge, Professor Parker Wilson finds an abandoned dog at the train station and takes it home with the intention of returning the animal to its owner. He finds that the dog is an Akita and names it Hachiko. However, nobody claims the dog so his family decides to keep Hachi.


"Where the Red Fern Grows" done by Disney in the 2003 was darn good too.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192788/

"I'm a sucker for good dog movies" - Rod

I really liked the TV show "Lassie" growing up. The kid was about my age at the time. We had a poodle that was nothing more than a lap dog. :-\

I guess I had to wait until my mid-50's to have my "Lassie" times. Love that my grandkids will understand the joys of truly loyal sporting dogs as they grow up.

Redbirddog


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

They called Hawkeye a retriever in the ESPN article! :'(


----------



## KonasPop

Recent article on ESPN has speculated that Hawkeye may run the Hawks onto the field for a game!!! Probably the wrong forum as most everyone seems to be from upper West, South East or East hehe...Kona and I will be enjoying kick off this weekend...ITS HER FIRST FOOTBALL SEASON - has a hanky and e'thing!

GO HAWKS !!!

http://espn.go.com/college-football...eal-loyal-dog-play-role-iowa-hawkeyes-tribute


----------



## redrover

I'm originally from Iowa. Never was a huge Hawkeye fan, but I'll be following that game!


----------

